# Animal and House Sitters



## sitandstay (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Firstly I would like to say hi 

Secondly, I run a small Animal and House Sitting company covering Kent, London and the surrounding areas.

If anyone would like some more information, just drop me a PM or type Sit and Stay Animal and House Sitters into Google or visit www.sit-and-stay.co.uk or email us at [email protected]

We will be at the Kent Show as well as Paws in the Park, so come over and say hi.

For all new customers we are offering a special discount on there first booking.


----------



## mohonhq (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, we also run a small pet/house sitting service but we have found that we are either over booked (2+ customers at the same time) or no work at all. We would like to get together with a small group to get over this problem, would you be interested?


----------



## sitandstay (Jun 19, 2011)

mohonhq said:


> Hi, we also run a small pet/house sitting service but we have found that we are either over booked (2+ customers at the same time) or no work at all. We would like to get together with a small group to get over this problem, would you be interested?


Hi thanks for your message back.

Please give me a email on [email protected]


----------

